
My Productivity Tech Stack - kamerontanseli
https://kamerontanseli.ghost.io/my-productivity-tech-stack/
======
hellofunk
>Heroku

>Controversial. But I just like an all in one service and I really hate AWS.
So theres not much in the way of services that I know are going to be around
forever like Heroku is.

Heroku so tied to AWS that in a lot of places I’ve seen it mentioned as an
actual AWS service. It’s obviously not, but to suggest it is somehow
independent is a bit strange.

